# Rhino Hairless mouse!



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Really rare to find a picture of these critters, at least in my experience. So I figured I'd share it. 










Picture from Informatics.jax.org
The document I found this photo in can be found at: http://rodentfancy.com/pets/wp-content/ ... tcoats.pdf 
Credit to A. Gangi for the rat coat document


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

That thing is U G L Y !!!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're quite sick and almost unknown outside labs.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks like a raisin that was left in the bottom of the cupboard for a year or two. :shock:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Or a prune. :lol: 
I wish they were more velvety and soft looking, like the sharpei dogs. :roll:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ugghh! Ick!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

They are ugly


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I think it's a beautiful mouse (in the way that all mothers think their baby is beautiful)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it looks like my nanna when she was in her nineties.In fact bung on a bed cap and socks and I'd think it was.Do you know why it's so wrinkled?


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Hahaha, SarahC & CatWoman! :lol:

That's really sad that they are sickly; I actually find this quite intriguing!

Now, I do wonder - can they see? Do they even have eyes?


----------

